
Silicon Valley’s $585B Problem - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/silicon-valley-tech-ipo-market/
======
tracker1
Is it really that surprising? IPO is based on what the real value should be...
is it surprising that they settle in close to that value? For companies that
are barely, if as all breaking even, who are planning on investing any intake
into additional marketing rather than shoring up their platform and staffing
costs better.

It doesn't surprise me in the least... It does surprise me that seasoned
investors wouldn't understand this better. But that's the stock market.

